# advice please



## 100506 (Aug 13, 2006)

considering buying a 93 plate executive. looks in mint condition on the pics. what advice / tips would anyone have to offer ??. being new to the MH scene its a bit daunting trying to find a suitable van, but the autosleeper seems to be drawing me. the seller wants 14500 for it..... does that sound about right ??????

thanks......


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

93, is that on a Talbot Express or a Boxer, cant remember what year the boxers came out

Think a good guide is to look at second hand prices in MMM mag. The olders models on the Talbot seem to be bringing in 12500+ if its a boxer I would say price is reasonable
Do check the engine avoid the petrol versions look for the 2.5/2.5TD

The A-S monocoques hold their price well against comparable styrofoam types so dont compare with another make, do it against a similar AS Executive or Talisman (same size and shell) They dont seem to age.

Has the van been a home to pets or dare I say it, smokers if so this will bring its value down.

Do you feel comfortable with it, if not forget it another one will turn up


----------



## 100506 (Aug 13, 2006)

*auto sleeper exec*

thanks for the advice dodger.... The van is on the talbot express and is a 2.5 td model.... done 53000... I missed out on a comparable van which was cheaper, thats why i was wondering about the price... The price of these things doesnt seem to follow a pattern. Also whats the difference between the body of the autosleeper compared with other MH,s. Ive heard that they are "seamless". ??????

Thanks again


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

These MH bodies are monocoque - they're made in one big lump. There's no panel joints, so in theory, they are less likely to leak.

I would have thought the price was a bit on the high side (without doing any research). Is it from a dealer or private? It might be OK from a dealer if it's in really good nick. We only paid £4.5k more for a Pollensa (bigger), yr 2000, and 10k miles, which was immaculate.

Price-wise, there's no real alternative but to search around on the internet and in the monthly mags for comparable vans.

Gerald


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

The monococques, do tend to be resitant to leaks as there are no joins in the corners (like caravans) and when you go to swop them the dealers are not crawling all over them with damp meters. If you have a look round you will there are still a lot of older models knocking about that are not showing their true age.

However they are expensive to build and there are now only three being built, The Executive and the Talisman (same shell - different interior) and the Amethyst. 

If the shell of the Exec and Talisman dont fit this new Boxer I fear it may be just one as the development costs are very high and lengthy.

Autosleepers can get a new styrofoam model on the market in months at a fraction of the cost and this is why they tend to be dearer and they do hold their prices better.


----------



## 100506 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Auto sleeper exec advice*

Thanks to Gerald & dodger for the advice again. The seller is private but they tell me that the van is immaculate inside and out. The monocoque shell sounds like a very good idea. Being a gas engineer, i can relate to "less joints, less leaks !!! ". I think i will carry on looking around but i am desperate to get a decent van before the season is out although i will be using it all year round as i am a diver and dive all year round.. Thanks again........


----------

